# Which is a good bank for me to open a corporate account?



## sofiawotson (Aug 21, 2014)

Which is a good bank for me to open a corporate account?


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 21, 2014)

SWISS Bank.


----------



## Flash (Aug 21, 2014)

Your corporate would've provided the options. 
What are those?


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 22, 2014)

Generally your company would have tie-up with one or more than one banks for that. 

If they are open to any other choices apart from what they provide you...go with either ICICI or SBI, in the same order.


----------



## prateek70007 (Mar 5, 2015)

Go with HDFC bank.... Its good


----------



## RCuber (Mar 5, 2015)

sofiawotson said:


> Which is a good bank for me to open a corporate account?


one just cannot walk into a bank and open a corporate account.


----------



## Faun (Mar 5, 2015)

RCuber said:


> one just cannot walk into a bank and open a corporate account.



Press "X" to open a bank account.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 5, 2015)

i would go with ICICI. But what option has your company given you?


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 5, 2015)

I wonder if anyone has realised that this is a 6 month old thread that they are replying to..


----------



## $hadow (Mar 6, 2015)

Damm it who again bumped a old thread.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 6, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Damm it who again bumped a old thread.



You. You sure did.


----------

